# streaming on public wifi



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

For some reason, while on the road, i had connected to a public wifi (more specifically, my cable company's wifi where I have to log into with my credentials) . When I went to stream something from the tivo app on my iPhone, it was telling me I wasn't connected and the watch now function was grayed out. Is it because I was on a quasi public wifi spot?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

It could be the Xfinity Wifi has some traffic filtering. Hard to say.


----------

